# Does AMR respond to potential hires?



## MikeX21 (Aug 5, 2010)

I've applied twice for AMR in the last couple months and I have had zero response from them.  With other companies they would at least call back, E-mail, or even send a letter telling me they're not hiring at the moment or that the job position has been filled.  Though with AMR they never respond, so I'm just curious if that's just how they react to potential hires or if my information isn't making it to them.  I've even left messages to their HR person(s) in charge of hiring and got nothing back for almost 3 months.  

This is AMR Modesto, CA, BTW.


----------



## Fbarba123 (Aug 6, 2010)

Did you apply online? or did you just send in a cold application?


----------



## MikeX21 (Aug 6, 2010)

Fbarba123 said:


> Did you apply online? or did you just send in a cold application?



With Modesto's AMR, they require more paperwork than what's on the site.  So I got the complete application from them and turned it in one or two days afterward.


----------



## Fbarba123 (Aug 6, 2010)

That's good. I think the reason they haven't contacted  you is because your ahead of the game. i recently applied, and they just sent me paperwork to be filled out. Did you apply recently?


----------



## uberowen (Aug 9, 2010)

Dang. So that makes 3 of us trying for the same position at Modesto AMR. . . good luck to both of you! Any other places you know of in the area that are possibly taking applications in for EMT?


----------



## Fbarba123 (Aug 12, 2010)

I withdrew my application. They sent me a packet that was due yesterday, but opted out because the drive is too far..... especially for a pt position.. Good luck to both of you!


----------



## emtstudent04 (Aug 13, 2010)

I just got a call from AMR today for the San Diego division for an interview on Tuesday.


----------



## Fbarba123 (Aug 14, 2010)

congrats on the call. Good luck, there are hundred of applicants for every 1-3 position over in socal


----------

